# oil light flashes



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

2.8 v6 audi

on my car at cold temp the oil pressure is perfect through all RPM ranges. (mechanical gauge used) but when the car get's to full operating temp the oil pressure drops to about 8psi from 1200-2000 rpm then shoots right back to the factory specs. brand new oil pump and sensor on the oil filter housing . frsh new liquimoly 5-30w oil and Mann filter. any ideas? car has 144k and no signs of a sludged up motor...and almost no engine noise.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

To me, that's pretty thin oil for a motor with that many miles on it. I would go with a 5/40 synth or a 10/40 dino oil and see what happens. Or add an air/oil cooler w/ a thermo sandwich plate, the factory oil cooler doesn't do that much cooling, at least not as much as it does warming in the cooler months.


----------

